# Navigateur Internet ?



## tumazul (30 Juin 2011)

Hello,
Quel navigateur installer pour l'apple tv 2 ?
merci


----------



## tumazul (2 Juillet 2011)

Personne n'a installé un navigateur sur son apple tv2 jailbreaké ?


----------



## Rem64 (9 Juillet 2011)

Pas testé car aTV flash est payant mais voilà une démo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lRxYgWSU72Y#at=53


----------



## Rem64 (12 Juillet 2011)

Testé!

CouchSurfer de Firecore marche pas mal mais le problème reste la maniabilité, Il faudrait clairement un clavier et une souris pour une meilleure navigation. La souris a coup de télécommande Apple TV ya mieux

Avec BTstack (dispo sur nitoTV) il est normalement possible de brancher un clavier Apple Bluetooth. En combinant avec RemoteHD et le pad il doit être plus facile de naviguer sur la télé. 

Un ordi reste quand même la meilleure façon pour surfer!!!


----------

